
Kite – Self-hosted app platform built with Docker and Meteor.js - jmorgan
http://usekite.github.io
======
desireco42
It would be more helpful if you actually release a product and then show us, I
have no idea how serious this is, what is background etc, to even consider
allowing you to make my dev environment.

Lean is fine, but this is just too much for my taste.

------
dkrvt
I have been using juju for some time now and I think it does pretty much this
and more.

It is a cloud agnostic service orchestration tool developed by Canonical. So
of course you're using ubuntu images here but it allows deployment and service
integration just like we saw on the video. It does not uses docker but Linux
containers which is a level lower on the stack.

The magic happens in reusable components called charms (a bit like cookbooks
in chef but with different purposes) which defines the installation logic and
hooks to run when you want to integrate another service.

I really liked the concept behind juju and was convinced when I saw how I
could deploy and configure a MongoDB cluster with replicasets, shards, config
servers and mongos with just a few commands.

Anyone else heard about it? It looks like they're not communicating too much
about it. And with Docker becoming the de facto standard now, I don't know how
it's going to evolve in the near future.

~~~
lazypower
Juju is brilliant for orchestrating your services. Its refreshing to see a
S.O.A. approach to configuration management and embraces it rather than having
it as an after thought.

@tmikaeld - yeah the vagrant story with juju is an emerging one and great for
getting started quickly on your Windows/OSX machine! But when running native,
I prefer to use the local provider. LXC is so fast. When combined with BTRFS
snapshots you get machines in ms.

------
sgdesign
Looks cool! Any plans to support Meteor apps, since you're already using
Meteor? It would be awesome to have a Telescope image!

~~~
jmorgan
Absolutely! We're huge meteor fans and will be using it for our own projects
too.

------
jipiboily
This looks cool, at first. There is not enough information to know if it
really is.

How does that work in real life? How do you provide those Docker containers?
Just Dockerfiles?

Is it paid or open source? The domain suggest it is open source, but can't be
found on your org.

It certainly looks cool, I just want to know more...so that I could know if I
should be excited or not. Currently, I am more like "meh, maybe?"

My 2 cents :)

~~~
jipiboily
I see they have a domain too: [https://usekite.com/](https://usekite.com/).

The part I am interested in is the "automatically" part of the "How does it
work?" paragraph.

------
chiubaka
I just want to say that I know these guys personally. They're Lightspeed
Fellows this summer (like myself) and work in the office down the hall. These
guys work really, really damn hard are doing their best to find a product that
is going to deliver the most value to all of you.

~~~
dominotw
> They're Lightspeed Fellows this summer (like myself)

Is iit associated with Harvard in some fashion? [http://lsvp.com/summer-
fellowships/](http://lsvp.com/summer-fellowships/)

------
rglover
Really cool :)

Would love to see a behind the scenes write up or screencast on how this uses
Meteor w/ Docker.

~~~
mchiang
One of the creators of Kite. We will be doing a lightning talk about Kite at
the July Devshop in SF.

~~~
jipiboily
Will it be recorded so more than 99% of the people could also have some
insights? :)

------
janekm
BTW, your sign-up form doesn't accept anything other than US phone numbers.
Nice of you to at least give an example fake phone number to put in, but not a
great way to leave a first impression, even if you think you're only
interested in US clients for now (btw I think you should make the phone number
optional anyway, I'm sure I'm not the only developer who doesn't appreciate
getting dragged out of the flow by a sales call!).

~~~
mchiang
You should be able to sign up without a phone number:

[http://usekite.github.io/](http://usekite.github.io/)

------
joshmn
I have been stalking these guys vigorously since they launched RunKite.com
(before it was just Ghost hosting); they're a smart, talented, scrappy bunch.
UseKite will definitely be improving my team's workflow and development time.

They have something else up their sleeve, too, which I won't talk about. I say
this because they have some really exciting things, and they're someone to pay
attention to.

------
tmikaeld
Would be nice to know if it's paid or open source.

And the signup form doesn't seem to validate phone numbers correctly.

------
webmaven
Browsing around the users in the org at
[https://github.com/usekite](https://github.com/usekite) also leads to
[https://runkite.com/](https://runkite.com/) (Ghost blog hosting).

------
thebyrd
Bowery.io does this and is already avaiable and free.
[https://laracasts.com/lessons/bowery-is-pretty-darn-
insanely...](https://laracasts.com/lessons/bowery-is-pretty-darn-insanely-
cool)

~~~
benologist
Kite is self-hosted.

~~~
jipiboily
Really, where is that mentioned?

~~~
benologist
Submission + references to 'your own servers' on the website and github.

------
ilaksh
Must not be using links unless its an ambassador to nothing at first. Maybe
specifying your own DNS server for the container. Or maybe using
--net:container somehow.

------
sciurus
Shouldn't this link to [https://usekite.com](https://usekite.com) ?

------
jamieomatthews
Is this open sourced? Or paid? I just signed up but still no word on whether
this is paid or not.

------
hamdouni
perhaps it's too soon to announce anything but seems promising

